# COMP Datei1 Datei2



## chrysler (10. April 2006)

Hallo.

Ich habe zwei Textdateien genommen, Text1.txt und Text2.txt.
Beide Testdokumente enthalten das Wort "Hallo".
Bei Text2.txt habe ich aber, um den COMP -Befehl zu testen,
eine Leerzeile vor das Wort "Hallo" gemacht.

Beim Befehl:
COMP Text1.txt Text2.txt /N=2 >>Ergebnis.txt

kam als Ausgabe:


> Vergleichen von Text1.txt und Text2.txt...
> Unterschied festgestellt bei ZEILE 1
> Datei1 = 48
> Datei2 = D
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen, was das bedeutet?
Hat das was mit Hexadezimalen Zahlen zu tun?

Meine zweite Frage:

kann das "Weitere Dateien vergleichen?" am Ende des COMP -Befehls nicht unterdrückt werden, sodass man das N nicht mehr eingeben muss?

*Tut-Tipp*

^^


----------

